# Messy Electrical Panel



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That in itself is "grounds" for divorce  .


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thats how real lectricians do it. We dont need no stinkin ground bar.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> Thats how real lectricians do it. We dont need no stinkin ground bar.


They're over rated:laughing:


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I feel violated just from looking at those pics


----------



## DaveyP (Jun 16, 2015)

99cents said:


> That in itself is "grounds" for divorce  .


HA! Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## bjjohns (Jun 10, 2015)

And I though my 32 pairs in a 4" box was bad. I don't have pictures but once pulled an extension cord out of a wall that was run between boxes.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

see that everyday in industrial controls panels, each screw available becomes a ground


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Panel I was in last week was just as bad. Looked extremely neat though. I cut out 32 [email protected]&*@ zip ties just to remove one cct. Neutrals, hots and grounds all trussed up together six ways from Sunday. 

32!


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

What is a vibration proof wire nut?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

:001_huh::001_huh::no:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Jeff the electrician said:


> Yesterday I had to tie in a circuit in this panel, the ex wife just gained possession of the house. The former husband had done the wiring in the house. The ground wires were connected by using the set screw inserts from vibration proof wire nuts and connected to various bolts in the panel instead of using the ground screws. Sorry for the blurry pictures I was using my cell phone and a flashlight.


Pictures were clear enough for me. Why the necessity to tell us about their marital situation.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

walkerj said:


> What is a vibration proof wire nut?


We use to call them marr connectors they are a sleeve with a set screw and threads on one end that a plastic cap screws on.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Is it your ex-wife and her first husband or another couple?


----------



## Jeff the electrician (Nov 4, 2014)

Just a client I do work for, she is divorced and her ex husband was the handy man/ renovator who did the plumbing, electrical and other trade work in the rental properties they owned. I have some more pictures of his horrible work. I will post them.


----------

